# What is an OEM CPU?



## MUZAKKIR (Apr 3, 2011)

what are oem cpu


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 3, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=oem+cpu


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

i know some people call us rude when we tell people to google things... but sometimes, its just appropriate. thanks for that scaminatrix.


----------



## JF-AMD (Apr 3, 2011)

Processors are sold by the tray (loose) with a 1 year warranty or they are sold in boxes for individual sales with a 3 year warranty.

When you see stores advertising "OEM" parts they are generally advertising that they are selling you a tray part with a 1 year warranty.  The packaging will not be AMD, typically it is some kind of 3rd party holder.


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2011)

Basically, a CPU without retail packaging. Just a CPU, nothing more.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 3, 2011)

hat said:


> Basically, a CPU without retail packaging. Just a CPU, nothing more.



well what more do you really need


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2011)

Depends if you want a 1yr or 3yr warranty i suppose.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2011)

The term OEM means "Open Everyone's Messages". A CPU of this type lets you read everyone private messages on TPU. 

@Altec : If you are not OC'ing and just want a stock fan, the retail version usually comes with one. That being said, you can usually get an OEM CPU and a better fan for less than the retail CPU.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> well what more do you really need



warranty, cooler, instruction booklet with pictures.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2011)

@Mussels : Don't forget stickers !!! Sometimes retail hardware comes with stickers that say awesome things like, "Intel Inside"


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> warranty, cooler, instruction booklet with pictures.



a booklet with pictures ,well that changes everthing


----------



## MUZAKKIR (Apr 3, 2011)

are they new cpu without box and booklet


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

MUZAKKIR said:


> are they new cpu without box and booklet



basically, yes.

you think dell would want 5,000 booklets when they make a new batch of PC's? no? hence, OEM versions.


----------



## MUZAKKIR (Apr 3, 2011)

is there any performance difference between oem and box pack cpu


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 3, 2011)

no


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2011)

MUZAKKIR said:


> is there any performance difference between oem and box pack cpu



Why would there be?


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 3, 2011)

A good but old example of OEM cpu's.

Back in the days when i got my first pc i ended up buying AMD, Back then i had a choise of an AMD athlon 2800xp in a box with a cooler and 3 year warranty or an oem version that the shop bought in a tray of like 1000.

As i diden't need the cooler or care about the extra warranty i got the oem version cause it was cheaper, I think i saved like £20.

My guess is that things are still the same, shop has a choise, Buy the boxed versions for more with the cooler and extra warranty and sell them for more, Or get a discount and buy a tray load for cheaper so they can sell them to us cheaper without the cooler and extra warranty.

Basicly the CPU's are the same its just they are not packaged in retail boxes when leaving the factory



Kreij said:


> @Mussels : Don't forget stickers !!! Sometimes retail hardware comes with stickers that say awesome things like, "Intel Inside"



your post reminded me of a sticker i noticed at a computer fair back in the day when AMD had the lead for a while, It said (Intel Shite Inside) lol i wish i had bought it. And no im not starting any wars i ain't a fan of any cpu i like both and thats all im gonna say hehe, Maybe im just paraniod but i have seen how some people can take offence to replys like mine.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Mussels : Don't forget stickers !!! Sometimes retail hardware comes with stickers that say awesome things like, "Intel Inside"



yeah and thats funny when i bought phenom 2 i found no sticker in the box just processor, warranty, cooler+fan, manual and thermal paste


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Mussels : Don't forget stickers !!! Sometimes retail hardware comes with stickers that say awesome things like, "Intel Inside"


...and gives you more game performance, like ~20fps more, not to mention making your computer totally badass. Works just like flame decals on cars.


----------

